# Changing protein shakes



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi thereI'm bulking and thinking of switching about my protein shakes.I currently have Boditronics mass attack evo first meal, and pre and post workout. I've found some info online and want to see what everyone thought.First meal change to 60g whey + 80g ground oats, same for pre workout, and post workout have 60g whey, 40g dextrose, 5g creatine & 5g glutamine.Appreciate any feedback, thanks.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Would not reccommend the pre workout shake you have there - how long before workout are you talking?

The best intake pre workout is BCAA'S.

You do not need 60g whey post workout either imo. I would be more inclined to go 30g protein and 40g carbs (personally prefer maltodextrin to dextrose). Creatine is not needed post workout but you can, basically any time of the day 5g a day is spot on - once you have loaded your cells with it it is simply a topping up maintenanace job over say a 24hr period. Glutamine for me requires higher dosing, more like 10g to notice recover benefits.


----------



## Meanmuscle (Jun 29, 2011)

Try adding some BCAA powder as well. I use pro-10 BCAA 2:1:1 as its cheap as chips

I stack Glutamine, Whey and Bcaa's together and find my recovery is much quicker


----------

